# What should I look out for in the T-shirt Business?



## TeamFam (Jul 13, 2008)

Could someone advise me on some of the negatives in the business. What should I look out for as a new T-Shirt designer? What are some mistakes I should avoid?

Im in no shape or form ready to dive into this, im still in the research faze and would like to grab as much info as possible before I begin.

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,, my suggestion to you is start reading there is a ton of information here and the search button will be your best friend.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Perhaps start with this thread if you haven't already read it:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t26786.html


----------



## HawgDawg (Jul 11, 2008)

We are all addicted to this stuff It can assume a lot of time but it sure is fun

Dawg


----------



## TeamFam (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, I will continue to search for more answers, thanks again.


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

hi guys i dont know where u guys r 4m but am in the uk and am about to start a t-shirt. the good thing is that i got myself a Combo Heat press, epson printer but i dont know wat ink to buy and where i can get some t shirt to buy in wholesale can anyone on this 

regards 
wola_77


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

TeamFam said:


> Could someone advise me on some of the negatives in the business. What should I look out for as a new T-Shirt designer? What are some mistakes I should avoid?
> 
> Im in no shape or form ready to dive into this, im still in the research faze and would like to grab as much info as possible before I begin.
> 
> Can anyone help with this?


Competition. Tons of it.


----------



## TeamFam (Jul 13, 2008)

there is a lot of competition but everyone is not in the same market. Their are a ton of different styles of shirts and also different demographics. I'm positive if I'm patient and learn the ends and outs I can be successful. Than again its a risk, but its a fun risk.


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

TeamFam said:


> there is a lot of competition but everyone is not in the same market. Their are a ton of different styles of shirts and also different demographics. I'm positive if I'm patient and learn the ends and outs I can be successful. Than again its a risk, but its a fun risk.


It could also be the area you live in, in my area the nice printed shirts sell for $5.00 or less & that's hard
to compete with. These are the better brands like Jerzees or Hanes etc. I don't know how they do it.


----------



## Kurfuu Clothing (Jul 23, 2008)

You have to watch out for your immediate circle of friends and family....wanting your **** for free.....beacuse you know them.....and negative feedbacks....don't it stop you, let it build your company better.....clothes is a necessity.........create it and somebody will need it......but besides dat.....this industry is real fun....it doesn't ley me sleep......keep your head up


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Research Research And more Research. Before you buy your supplies ask the supplier if they have any customer referrals or samples. Search the forum for post on the supplier and equipment you are thinking of purchasing to get a wide range of feedback. Like I said Research until you think you have it figured out and then do some more research.


----------



## amelingui (Feb 6, 2008)

I took a lot more time and a lot more money than I expected.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Since this is becoming a duplicate of the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t26786.html thread rather than specific advice for this poster, I'll close this thread to keep everything in one place.​


----------

